# Theatr Elli- Llanelli 2015



## Sean of Wales (Mar 22, 2016)

Used to love going to this place, was a beautiful building, damn shame it closed. Lots of good memories there.

This theatre was opened in 1938, and served as one of Llanelli's premier entertainment attractions for decades until its closure in 2012. It's recently been bought by an international records boss, who plans on turning it into an entertainment venue once more. I hope to see it shine again in future.

I hope this is okay and counts, because the building itself is pretty run down, but they have been renovating it and opened it to the public for one day, so I took the opportunity to have a look around and take some photos. 

Outside, spent many an evening queing up to see a film...






Looking up!





Front entrance.





Not that I do anyway.





Inside the entrance bit. Wasn't actually supposed to be in this bit, was politely asked to move.





Inside, looking back at the entrance. The squares on the wall are where they used to hang the posters.





Inside the lobby, they had the old equipment on display. Pretty interesting.















Left side stairs. Unfortunately that way was closed off.





Screen 2 was the one I remember going to the most.





Oooh peeling walls!





Inside one of the rooms, Shaun the Sheep was playing. The chairs were removed. No idea what the shape on the picture is, probably a spooky ghost.





One of the old uniforms on display. My sister decided she wanted to be in the shot...





Looking down at the lobby from the right hand staircase





Where posters used to be...





Foreshadowing the closure of the theatre?





Some stairs in one of the screen rooms, who knows where they lead... The top row of chairs, I'd imagine.





Curvy!





If you insist





No pirating!





Some chairs





Top of the stairs near lobby


----------



## krela (Mar 22, 2016)

It's a shame it's so stripped bare, but the 1930's uniform was super cool to see.


----------



## Sean of Wales (Mar 22, 2016)

krela said:


> It's a shame it's so stripped bare, but the 1930's uniform was super cool to see.



Yeah it was weird seeing it so bare, I used to go there a lot and was used to seeing the posters and stuff everywhere...


----------



## smiler (Mar 22, 2016)

The old equipment looks interesting


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 22, 2016)

Very nice Deco building and the bonus was it aint been knocked around! Loved it,smashing pics.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 22, 2016)

At least the building is being used for something else and not being destroyed. I like the 1930s uniform. Nicely done, even with your sister included.


----------



## sasha (Apr 19, 2016)

I remember going here when i was a kid, i had no idea it closed :O


----------

